# LG Mini Split Ceiling Cassette issue



## jkearns6 (Jun 20, 2021)

I have recently installed a three zone LG mini split system in my house. I have two ceiling cassettes and one wall unit. The wall unit and one ceiling cassette work great. The third second cassette only blows room temp air when in cooling mode. During the process of trouble shooting the issue I came to realize that the unit would start blowing cold air if I powered on one of the other two units in cooling mode. The second I turned off on of the other units the trouble unit would start to blow room temp air again. I installed all the units myself and can't seem to find anybody with a similar issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM

Thank you.


----------

